# My first Mod: Eleaf 60W Kit with Melo 2 tank & "Fishbone" dripper



## Waine (7/1/16)

Title should read ILeaf TC60W not Eleaf.... 

Almost felt like a schoolboy this afternoon after I picked up my iLeaf 60W Kit with a Melo 2 Atomiser included. I could not wait until pay day. Lol: It's forums like this that fire up my enthusiasm for brand new hobbies, especially one that is much safer than smoking tobacco. I love it! I must have instant gratification. No wonder I love "Lady Nicotine". 

The shop unfortunately had limited stock. Which was a disappointment. But the 2 young gentlemen were very helpful. Sorry. No free advertising.

Funny thing is. I bought the Fishbone dripper as the retailer never had much, I honestly intended to just buy the single Ileaf TC 60W not the kit. I like the idea of a dripper for my office so I bought the interesting glass, bulky looking Fishbone dripper tank. Much to my surprise, when I opened the box, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the Melo 2 above the Mod, in the box. Disappointed with only a USB charger. But I enjoy the 3 extra, each one different -- coils.

Now I have 2 atomisers, unitentionally, but happily --to play with. I'm not sure if the salesman made a mistake or I did. And play with I did. I managed to insert a new coil (the pre made ones) with the familiar midget blue screwdriver, and a new cotton wick. I loaded the cotton from my 5 day old u tube memory. The vapour wasnt that tasy, I did something wrong...but very volumous at 45 watts. I had fun. We all have to make mistakes before we can master anything. Watching more tutorials on u tube, I think I know where I went wrong with the coil and wick position.

I am still learning the ropes, so to speak. Absolutely loving the new journey after having jumped ship exactly 7 days ago from awful ciggys. Sometimes I regret having forked out what I did for my Twisp Aero on New years eve a week ago, Sometimes I don't... So far I cannot fault the Twisp Aero. 

Now I am officially a Sub Ohm newbie! Now to study Ohm law.

My arsenal also has a reel of 28 Gauge wire and organic Japanese cotton. Tomorrow I will attempt to twist my first coil.

Thanks for all the info on this site. Very infomative, warm and friendly. And "proudly South African," of course.

PS

The money spent, is worth the tobacco cessation. Every cent!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine (7/1/16)

Apologies. The Title should read: "Fishbone" not "Fishtail". No edit button on the forum? Or is it Taptalk? Perhaps it's me. Still a bit lost on this site.

Ah... I found the edit button. Can I edit the title?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

Congrats on the setup @Waine ! Enjoy.

Edited the title for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (7/1/16)

Hi there Silver...The title is still wrong. ...LOL. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (7/1/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there Silver...The title is still wrong. ...LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The title is actually correct @Waine - The company is ELeaf and the device is IStick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there Silver...The title is still wrong. ...LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Sorry, all I did was change fishtail to fishbone
You can edit the title yourself if you are on a normal browser, just go near the top and click on "thread tools" then "edit thread"


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

Hi Silver is fine ............. just don't say Hi Ho Silver 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (8/1/16)

Waine said:


> Now I am officially a Sub Ohm newbie! Now to study Ohm law.
> 
> My arsenal also has a reel of 28 Gauge wire and organic Japanese cotton. Tomorrow I will attempt to twist my first coil.



Use this site to help you with coil wrapping http://www.steam-engine.org/.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waine (8/1/16)

Thanks for that Silver. I really cocked that one up...LOL. It will all come together in my head soon. Eleaf, iStick, got it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

Just some feed back: 

The Eleaf istick 60w TC single battery lasts exactly a waking day, with some ralatively heavy vaping. I can see why we, the vape community, become power hungry, and why rigs like the 3 battery Reuleaux RX200 Mods become appealing. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

Waine said:


> Just some feed back:
> 
> The Eleaf istick 60w TC single battery lasts exactly a waking day, with some ralatively heavy vaping. I can see why we, the vape community, become power hungry, and why rigs like the 3 battery Reuleaux RX200 Mods become appealing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Vaped my Reuleaux RX200 from 8 this morning till now. Still over half battery remaining  Vaped about 10-15ml so far this charge


----------

